# ALR Industries Defamation Lawsuit Against NFL Player Femi Ayanbadejo



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

ALR Industries Defamation Lawsuit Against NFL Player Femi Ayanbadejo by Millard Baker Former NFL running back Femi Ayanbadejo settled his lawsuit against ALR Industries in a confidential agreement. ALR Industries (ALRI) has NOT admitted wrongdoing. ALRI is proceeding with its defamation lawsuit seeking punitive damages against Ayanbadejo for his irresponsible and false statements alleging that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

